# Orion carbon fiber hz bass subs



## mikelycka (Apr 4, 2008)

Hello I just had a chance and bought a svc 15" orion hz bass with the white letter on the dust cap
It looks the same as a nt carbon fiber sub minus the logo and sticker on the magnet
The sub is new but did not have the oem box owner manual/spec sheet
so does anyone know more on this old school sub?
I'm sure there are some die hard orion fans

are they just rebadged nt? different ect 
sealed and ported box sizes


thanks again
Mike


----------

